# What is the best ubiquinol co q 10 to take?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

what is the best value ubiquinol co q10 to take and dosage and where can you buy it? thanks.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ubiquinol 100iu, by Solgar. I used to buy it from Holland and Barrett. It is about £43. And i used to take 300 iu daily.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

I saw a fertility nutritionist and she recommended Nature’s Plus Beyond CoQ10 200mg Ubiquinol which my OH and I both take. You can buy it from a few places j usually find amazon is cheapest.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks I read that ubiquinol is only slightly more absorbed faster than co q 10 tablets ie from Holland and barrett which are cheaper is this the case?would 120 g of co q10 tablet a day be enough for fertility ie improving egg quality?thanks.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi which vitamin d tablet and dosage is also best to take?thanks.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Solgar-2000iu daily. I take Solgar because it is free from many things like sugar, gluten, etc.


----------

